# Columbia Built Clipper Find



## Phattiremike (Jun 26, 2016)

Can someone tell me the age of the bike, I picked it up in Atlanta yesterday.  It's very clean, removed destroyed batteries now both light and horn work also replaced a tire and tube dusted it and away it went.  Nice ride I don't own a Columbia so I thought I'd grab this survivor.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2016)

The serial number will tell you the age. When you find it--probably on rear dropout visit Mr. Columbia's site at www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com  V/r Shawn


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice find!


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice shape. I'm guessing mid 50's, but check the serial number out for sure.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks like a 1955 based on the tank paint design. Catalog images are not always accurate between model year and manufacture year so give or take a year. 

Catalog image from the 55 catalog.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I did check the serial # and it does appear to be a 1955!  I appreciate the help and especially like the catalog info above it's dead on to what I found.. 

Mike


----------

